# Was nervt euch gerade ?   2.0



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2017)

Da es diesen Thread schon lange nicht mehr gibt, hier ein neuer Versuch.

Ihr dürft euch auskotzen, aber bitte bleibt friedlich! 



Ich fange gleich mal an: 
Eine Woche vor den Klausuren sind gerade alle Studienmaterialien einem Zwangs-Update zum Opfer gefallen.  Ich bin gerade richtig sauer ...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Mai 2017)

Dirt Rally.......fahr ich wirklich so schlecht oder ist das Spiel so schlecht?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dirt Rally.......fahr ich wirklich so schlecht oder ist das Spiel so schlecht?



Habe ich vor kurzem als es das Gratiswochenende gab auch mal getestet und mir die selbe Frage gestellt 

Bei mir, in Witcher 3 scheint eine Quest verbuggt zu sein und dann auch noch genau die für die speziellen Mutationen die mit dem letzten Addon eingeführt wurden.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Mai 2017)

CB unterstützt kein Chess960


----------



## P2063 (26. Mai 2017)

arbeiten am Brückentag


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht ob ich das MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon von Computeruniverse jetzt bekomme oder nicht bzw. ein falsches bekomme.


----------



## Supes (26. Mai 2017)

Ich hab aktuell so viele Games die ich eigentlich zocken möchte (Mass Effect Trilogie mal wieder durchmachen, dank dem Shitstorm um Andromeda Lust drauf bekommen; Alan Wake für einen Apfel & ein Ei bei Steam gekauft; FIFA 17 "kostenlos" durch Origin Access geladen; DOOM muss ich endlich mal fertig spielen, dass ich es von genau dieser Liste streichen kann; Fallout 4 dieses Wochenende kostenlos bei Steam zocken + auf 20€ reduziert, also unbedingt mal testen, ob man es sich dafür zulegen kann), dass ich gar nicht weiß, was genau ich JETZT zocken soll. Und natürlich auch nicht die Zeit, um mal ein Stündchen dies, dann das, usw. zu spielen.

Weil ich nur bei Fallout eingeschränkt bin, würde das natürlich am meisten Sinn machen...

First World Problems!


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Mai 2017)

Die HSV-Flagge im Garten meines Nachbarn...


----------



## Two-Face (26. Mai 2017)

Dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich bald wieder zu ist.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich bald wieder zu ist.



Deine Sig heitert mich wieder auf ...


----------



## BunkerFunker (26. Mai 2017)

Dass das Paket mit meiner R9 390 von Sapphire noch immer nicht da ist, obwohl es gemäss der Post heute hätte ankommen sollen...


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich bald wieder zu ist.



Siehe Zitat aus 05/2016 der Moderation...



> Du hast es erfasst. Einen Ersatz wird es auch weiterhin nicht geben.
> 
> -CLOSED-


----------

